
Two Monitors for Productivity - tedhoryczun
http://www.devlanding.com/?p=110
======
JotForm
It's working wonders for designers!

~~~
tedhoryczun
It's great for designers! especially when you edit a photo on the left screen,
and see the original image on the right screen.

